

Crowdsourcing identity of UK rioters - Robin_Message
http://zavilia.com/

======
ses
It was only a matter of time, not a bad idea to name and shame people, if they
get turned in even better. But at the same time people need to be aware that
any vigilante action will surely not improve the situation. People can post
their views at a very rudimentary site I whipped up today:
<http://www.peaceful.me.uk>

